# Sears 20" banana seat bikes - year ID?



## Rambler (Oct 17, 2019)

Trying to identify the year of these two bicycles. They are both Sears. My best guess is 1968 based on seat, chain guard, little chrome frame tips near head set, etc. However after looking through many Sears catalogs I cannot find an exact match.

What are your thoughts as to year?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 17, 2019)

I can only offer a little info. I think you're pretty close on the year. They were made by Huffy for Sears. Can't quite make out what it says on the girl's chainguard....


----------



## Rambler (Oct 17, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I can only offer a little info. I think you're pretty close on the year. They were made by Huffy for Sears. Can't quite make out what it says on the girl's chainguard....





Thanks  Mr. Monkeyarms, 
That is actually a big help. I searched Huffy bikes and found the "1968 Huffy Camaro" used the same shape/style chainguard which helps confirm 1968 is likely the correct year.
Tyson


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 17, 2019)

If you search 'Huffy Muscle Bike', that should help narrow it down a bit. Try the search engine here on the Cabe in the section covering Muscle Bikes. Huffy made some crazy stuff back then......


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 17, 2019)

They are both Sears bikes. You can tell by the headbadge and seat post decal. Both are pre 1972 when they started using the BMA sticker on the seat post. Made by Huffy badged by Sears.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 17, 2019)

Jaxon said:


> They are both Sears bikes. You can tell by the headbadge and seat post decal. Both are pre 1972 when they started using the BMA sticker on the seat post. Made by Huffy badged by Sears.




Thanks Jaxon,
The lack of BMA sticker is another good clue. I appreciate you helping narrow the range of years.
Tyson


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 17, 2019)

Pretty sure these are Sears Spyders based on the seats and chainguard decals...


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 18, 2019)

Best I can do for a pic of the chainguard but it has had the saddle and brace changed out....the seats like yours can be seen on any number of Spyder variants in the late 60's.





Here is a pair of Spyders getting a workout...love the safety flag...


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 18, 2019)

_@Rambler_, that is a great photo...the kids are on a stage with a jukebox, an ecstatic cop, the boy is on the safety patrol, and the girl has awesome pants. Brother and sister? All the other kids are rushing the stage...did they win the bikes? Also she has a very knowing smile.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 18, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> Best I can do for a pic of the chainguard but it has had the saddle and brace changed out....the seats like yours can be seen on any number of Spyder variants in the late 60's.
> 
> View attachment 1080324
> 
> ...




Thanks for the information bikemonkey, that photo of the purple Spyder looks like the photo I posted. Tyson


----------



## Rambler (Oct 18, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> _@Rambler_, that is a great photo...the kids are on a stage with a jukebox, an ecstatic cop, the boy is on the safety patrol, and the girl has awesome pants. Brother and sister? All the other kids are rushing the stage...did they win the bikes? Also she has a very knowing smile.




@bikemonkey, I think you are correct about the kids on stage winning bikes. Sorry I don't know the history behind the photo or who is in the photo. I was simply trying to identify the year of the bikes. Tyson


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 19, 2019)

Rambler said:


> @bikemonkey, I think you are correct about the kids on stage winning bikes. Sorry I don't know the history behind the photo or who is in the photo. I was simply trying to identify the year of the bikes. Tyson



It was kinda like a rhetorical question...after the presentation I envision the policeman putting a quarter in the jukebox and then all the kids come up on stage and dance to Rock Around the Clock...sometimes I think too much about the wrongs things.


----------

